# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Драйвера АТОЛ (торг.оборудование) для 1С

## slider_v

Ищу версию от_ 13-11-2008
(эта последняя бесплатная версия в части драйвера устройств ввода 6.5.4, потом вышла 6.6 уже платная)
Файл называется DTO6_2008_11_13_
Весь интернет перерыл, не могу найти :-(
Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## krein

Вот нашел, вроде эти драйвера:
DTO6_2008_11_13.rar

А че за платный драйвер?
Мне казалось, что драйвер для сканера как был бесплатным, так и остался?

----------

base_1c (22.09.2011), BlueWind (17.01.2015), hibico (14.03.2012), SuperAlex (21.09.2011), Андраник73 (27.03.2013)

----------


## slider_v

Огромное спасибо!

платным он стал с версии 6.6 
работает с ключом защиты USB, в демо версии включена 10-секундная задержка при каждом сканировании .
Это касается и ридеров магнитных карт.

----------


## krein

Да, посмотрел, действительно так :(
и еще для дисплеев покупателя драйвер тоже стал платным с 6.6 версии

----------


## bayas

Ищу многопользовательскую версию Атол: драйвер ККМ.
Если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Mazda52

[QUOTE=krein;25635]Вот нашел, вроде эти драйвера:
DTO6_2008_11_13.rar


А не перезальешь драйвера, ссылочка умерла..
Спасибо!

----------

BlueWind (17.01.2015)

----------


## emercomp

*Mazda52*, ссылка работает

на всякий случай

----------

acertalk (22.02.2016), BlueWind (17.01.2015), eanknd (25.01.2013), jonotanvi (13.04.2013), logovol (26.09.2014), mkirill (24.01.2013), Onstant Ritch (19.04.2013), pepeandrey (01.09.2012), Rusun (23.01.2013), shooter.alexxx (14.08.2013), sputnik-09 (22.01.2013), Vik44 (15.01.2013), yakoff (10.12.2015), Жанайдар (22.09.2014)

----------


## Rafta

Спасибо даже сейчас работает

----------


## Dim_ka

На windows 7 завели USB сканер с 1C8.1 с этими дровами! Спасибо!

----------


## Adoms

> Огромное спасибо!
> 
> платным он стал с версии 6.6 
> работает с ключом защиты USB, в демо версии включена 10-секундная задержка при каждом сканировании .
> Это касается и ридеров магнитных карт.


 Ребят, а эмулятор этого USB ключа не придумали? не знаете? может есть у кого?

----------


## SuperAlex

Спасибо. Качнул...

----------


## mazatrackers

> Ребят, а эмулятор этого USB ключа не придумали? не знаете? может есть у кого?


Если ключик попадёт в руки - то будет.
Хотя неизвестно попадёт ли...

----------


## hibico

Спасибо. 
Пол дня потерял разыскивая этот драйвер.
Есть более раннии, но они не корректно работают в 1С с префиксами-суфиксами.

----------


## Morvi

ребят, нужен Драйвер терминала сбора данных от Атола (желательно не старше 6.11, так как 6.12 выдает ошибку)

----------


## greht

> ребят, нужен Драйвер терминала сбора данных от Атола (желательно не старше 6.11, так как 6.12 выдает ошибку)


Также очень нужен!

----------


## x-prizrak-x

> тоже искал долго, тут нашёл http://npoalmaztech.ru/


Почему этот спамер еще не забанен? =)

----------


## Radion2000

СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!

----------


## sputnik-09

Спасибо работает 22.01.2013

----------


## la777

Отлично, всё айс!

----------


## vitoskg

спасибо за отличную ссылку

----------


## Андраник73

Спасибо огромное, долго искал!

----------


## Вадим89

привет ребята подскажите где можно взять драйвера для Bisebra sc на 1с8.1 ?

----------


## kopeich

Драйвера АТОЛ (торг.оборудование) для 1С
Ищу версию от 13-11-2008
(эта последняя бесплатная версия в части драйвера устройств ввода 6.5.4, потом вышла 6.6 уже платная)
Файл называется DTO6_2008_11_13
Весь интернет перерыл, не могу найти :-(
"Поделитесь пожалуйста."


вот ссылка
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/754185

----------

bregante (10.05.2014), lelikrah (29.05.2014), probamp (20.04.2014)

----------


## Smlev

файл удалён!!! Ребята помогите

----------


## Владимир333

А не перезальешь драйвера DTO6_2008_11_13.rar, ссылочка умерла..

----------


## webaristan

Если кто располагает помогите с драйвером для ТСД на 1С-Логистика: Управление складом.

 Заранее благодарю и благословений вам всем

----------


## andruha76

Добрый вечер Уважаемые формучане !!!
Перезалейте плиз DTO6_2008_11_13.rar

Заранее огромное спасибо !!!

----------


## ruscadet

> *Mazda52*, ссылка работает
> 
> на всякий случай


вы тему-то хоть немного пролистываете?

----------

axelexler (01.12.2016)

----------


## valeribir

Спасибо огромное, выручили очень! Удачи во всем!!!:drinks:

----------


## ugn-omsk

Спасибо, взял. Ссылка жива!

----------


## simplestroy

Спасибо ссылка работает, а не поделится кто-нибудь версией 6 от 02.11.2009 интересует Драйвер ККМ v.6.10.3 если есть у кого.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## StalkerAkella

так-то у Атола есть центр загрузок, все версии драйверов там есть тыц

----------


## NLObP

> так-то у Атола есть центр загрузок, все версии драйверов там есть тыц


ккм там с v6.13 и полные комплекты ДТО уже начиная с 2010 года

----------


## StalkerAkella

> ккм там с v6.13 и полные комплекты ДТО уже начиная с 2010 года


хм, значит убрали, брал там

---------- Post added at 20:55 ---------- Previous post was at 20:36 ----------

ну, вот что у меня есть в наличии

DTO6_2008_10_01.7z
DTO6_2008_11_13.rar
DTO6_2009_02_11.rar
DTO6_2010_04_23.7z
DTO6_2011_04_07_Full.exe
DTO6_2011_09_22_Full.exe
DTO6_2012_04_06_Full.exe
DTO6_2012_08_23_Full.EXE
DTO6_2012_08_23_Full.rar
DTO6_2012_11_23_Full.EXE
DTO6_2013_04_19_Full.EXE
DTO6_2013_07_16_Full.EXE
DTO6_2013_11_05_Full.EXE
DTO6_2014_02_05_Full.EXE

KKM_6_14.zip
KKM_6_15_1_Full.EXE
KKM_6_16_0_Full.EXE
KKM_6_17_0.zip
KKM_6_19_1_Full.EXE
KKM_6_20_2_Full.EXE

----------

Btt91 (14.01.2018), djrust (21.02.2018), extraneous (04.11.2020), fallen_priest (07.03.2018), Luks33@mail.ru (02.02.2018), pompon (14.06.2016), procesor (27.06.2016), raznovsyako (11.12.2018), simplestroy (27.11.2016), softbear (02.07.2016), status_avm (19.05.2016), tzmc (05.09.2016), йфяцычувск (15.07.2019)

----------


## Stan-is-lav

Может есть у кого вылеченный драйвер для подключения не Атоловского ККМ?

----------


## hoki87

Не могу скачать. Вы можете, пожалуйста, выложить еще раз???

----------


## StalkerAkella

какой нужен?

----------

djrust (21.02.2018)

----------


## andruha76

Добрый день уважаемые форумчане !!!
Есть ли у кого Драйвер Атол с Бесплатным драйвером Весов с печатью Этикеток ... 2008_10_01 - уже платный ... Есть что нибудь поменьше версией ?

----------


## andruha76

Добрый день уважаемые форумчане !!!
Есть ли у кого Драйвер Атол с Бесплатным драйвером Весов с печатью Этикеток ... 2008_10_01 - уже платный ... Есть что нибудь поменьше версией ?

----------

